# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Supported Programming Language for MySQL Stored Proc

## BobSpero

I am all Googled out on this topic and I am relatively new to MySQL!!! So thanks in advanced on this!


Does MySQL support native Java in its stored procedures; meaning anything I can code in my Java IDE can be implemented in the MySQL stored proc?

Also are there other languages that are supported like python; tcl, etc?

I may not be searching the right topics because in my simple mind these are MySQL basicz.

----------


## Jsnlaren

MySQL works very well in combination with different programming languages like PERL, C, C++, JAVA, and PHP. Out of these languages, PHP is the most popular one because of its web application development capabilities. So you can use it easily and effectively.

----------


## mikaha21

MySQL is compatible with C++, Java. Mostly people use Python

----------

